# ATi Mobility X1450 (Unlocking Overclocking help!!)



## Tyrael (Sep 25, 2007)

How can I use ATi Tool and overclock it???


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 25, 2007)

Could any of you plz help me to overclock my ATi Mobility X1450!
Plz!!!

Note: How do I get my ATi Mobility to overclock???


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 25, 2007)

Join us


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Join us



Thanks! I'll join that area!

Cheers!


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh man!! I followed your post and comments...no results.....

P.S. Why can't ATi Tool add a function to unlock ATI Mobility X1000 series???

Plz help!!!


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 26, 2007)

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 26, 2007)

That is it! I'm going to get ready and burn my laptop at Christmass!
This will make me happy.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 26, 2007)

No offense...but...read the rules please. No need to double post, be patient and wait for a response. Also dont make multiple threads about the SAME thing in less than a few minutes. *Wait* dont jump to conclusions :shadedshu


----------

